# unboxing my palmerston jag *video*



## pirate_reps (Sep 19, 2015)

Take a look if you're bored enough.  (btw what happened to the video section of this forum?) Also don't flame me for not identifying the Jag straight away... my mind was somewhat 'wandering' 

Feel free to 'like' my video and comment pleasant things too, friends! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8Aoj1Gp1Xc


----------



## Snapped (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice pair you got there, and didn't even cop a bite when you reached in the bag either.


----------



## d1nvisible (Sep 20, 2015)

unboxing is the best feeling haha


----------



## Smurf (Sep 21, 2015)

Aw, I remember unboxing my 18month jungle.... she was not a happy girl!


----------



## pirate_reps (Sep 22, 2015)

unboxing is the greatest feeling!.. probably the only positive thing about freighting haha
Surprisingly my jungles didnt seem very cranky..


----------

